# [Wahl April 2009] Monatliche Community-Bundestagswahl



## Gast3737 (1. April 2009)

Wenn heute Bundestagswahl wäre welche politsch relevante Partei würdest du wählen..


Es wird dann die Tage eine schöne Tabelle mit den Ergebnissen folgen..


----------



## Nuklon (1. April 2009)

Meine Wahl wird sich auch vom Vormonat her nicht ändern
[x] Piratenpartei 
Mal sehen, wie weit sie diesen Monat kommt.
Auch wenn du das politisch relevant hinschreibst, sind die anderen Parteien aufgrund ihres Profils und ihrer Struktur für mich nicht politisch relevant. Wo kommen wir hin, wenn wir nur noch über die größeren Parteien abstimmen dürften auch wenn es dies leichter machen würde.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. April 2009)

*[X] Piratenpartei*

Die beste Partei, die es gibt. Wenn die an die Macht kommen, haben wir endlich Gerechtigkeit, freien Zugang zu Kultur, Freiheit, ...
Gegen den Überwachungsstaat!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. April 2009)

Was soll an der Piratenpartei denn so toll sein?


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

Jever-Pilsener schrieb:


> *[X] Piratenpartei*
> 
> Die beste Partei, die es gibt. Wenn die an die Macht kommen, haben wir endlich Gerechtigkeit, freien Zugang zu Kultur, Freiheit, ...
> Gegen den Überwachungsstaat!



Das behaupten viele kleine Parteien die so was machen wollen.

Es gibt sogar eine die will das Arbeiten abschaffen wollen und Freibier und Nutten für alle(was in gewisser weise ja wieder Arbeit wäre).



Ich bin für die Grünen(Die Hippies im Anzug).


----------



## Nuklon (1. April 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was soll an der Piratenpartei denn so toll sein?


Piratenpartei Deutschland | Klarmachen zum Ändern! lesen und dann wirst du wissen ob sie dir gefällt oder nicht.
Weiterhin hat die Piratenpartei ein Wiki
wiki.piratenpartei.de
Dort dürfen alle Piraten und Nichtpiraten mitarbeiten und mitdiskutieren. Das heißt du kannst aktiv und sofort mitreden ohne dich durch jahrelange Ränkespiele an die Macht boxen zu müssen.


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. April 2009)

Man sollte sich auch das Parteiprogramm durchlesen: Parteiprogramm ? Piratenwiki
Ich habe das getan und kann dem, was da steht, zu 100% zustimmen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. April 2009)

@ Uziflator: meinst du mit der freibierpartei die APPD/Pogo-Partei? da gebe ich zu, das kann eig. nicht funktionieren. allerding würde auch ich die piraten wählen [X]Piratenpartei


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> @ Uziflator: meinst du mit der freibierpartei die APPD/Pogo-Partei? da gebe ich zu, das kann eig. nicht funktionieren. allerding würde auch ich die piraten wählen [X]Piratenpartei



Genau die mein ich!


Lese mir grad das Programm der Piratenpartei durch.


----------



## heizungsrohr (1. April 2009)

und schon zu einem ergebnis gekommen?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> und schon zu einem ergebnis gekommen?




Kann nicht mehr lange dauern, sind nur 10 Seiten und thematisch sehr sehr einseitig.


----------



## Uziflator (1. April 2009)

Naja überzeugend sind die nicht grade!

Die sind mir suspekt.


----------



## Nuklon (1. April 2009)

Natürlich sind sie keine Partei die zu allem eine Meinung hat, doch genau darin sehe ich den Vorteil. Man kämpft für eine Sache und nicht für alles.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. April 2009)

Wie soll so eine Partei ein ganzen Land regieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie soll so eine Partei ein ganzen Land regieren?


 
Überhaupt nicht, das ist es ja, wenn man solche Parteien wählt, dann kann man sich das Wählen auch gleich sparen.


----------



## Nuklon (1. April 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie soll so eine Partei ein ganzen Land regieren?


Natürlich nicht. Aber würdest du, falls du versuchst eine neue Partei aufzubauen, ihr nach zwei Jahren ein festes Profil geben?


----------



## Gast3737 (2. April 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aber würdest du, falls du versuchst eine neue Partei aufzubauen, ihr nach zwei Jahren ein festes Profil geben?


mal ganz ehrlich jeder der eine Partei aufbaut hat einen gewissen Sinn davon was mal sein sollte. Wenn man Politik macht hat man auch ein Gefühl dafür was noch kommen soll und man richtet sein Programm nicht nur von heute nach morgen aus. Das funktioniert so nicht.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. April 2009)

[X] SPD 

Mal ehrlich Piratenpartei...allein schon bei dem Namen muss man wohl nix mehr sagen oder?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (2. April 2009)

Guckt mal in das EU-Wahlprogramm der Piratenpartei. Da geht es um viel mehr als nur Urheberrecht und Datenschutz. Die Piraten setzen sich auch z.B. für den Umweltschutz oder den Frieden (Militärpolitik) ein.


----------



## FrEaKoUt911 (2. April 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Das behaupten viele kleine Parteien die so was machen wollen.
> 
> Es gibt sogar eine die will das Arbeiten abschaffen wollen und Freibier und Nutten für alle(was in gewisser weise ja wieder Arbeit wäre).
> 
> ...


 
Du meinst nich zufällig die Pogo-Partei ?? die haben auf jedenfall in hamburg lztes jahr 3% erreicht...


----------



## Nuklon (2. April 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> mal ganz ehrlich jeder der eine Partei aufbaut hat einen gewissen Sinn davon was mal sein sollte. Wenn man Politik macht hat man auch ein Gefühl dafür was noch kommen soll und man richtet sein Programm nicht nur von heute nach morgen aus. Das funktioniert so nicht.


Ja, das ist genau der Sinn, dass nicht die 7 Gründungsmitglieder die Richtung vorgeben, sondern jeder seinen Senf dazugeben kann oder. 
Und eine gewisse Richtung zeigt sich in den Diskussionen ja ab. Es ist nur, dass die Piratenpartei nicht unveränderlich auf eine Meinung beharrt. Jeder ist angehalten mitzudenken und zu diskutieren, was das Leben aber auch schwer machen kann.
Ich meine, dass die Grünen sich von einer Reinen Umwelt/Friedenspartei zu einer allgemeinen Spektrumspartei gewandelt hat, die ihren Schwerpunkt bei den Umweltpolitischen Fragen hat und danach ihre Politik ausrichtet. Die Piratenpartei will Ähnliches veranstalten. Gib ihr Zeit ihr Profil zu finden. 

@Pogopartei: Ich glaub diese Partei hat den Sinn einer funktionierenden Gesellschaft nicht verstanden.


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. April 2009)

die APPD/Pogo-Partei ist ja auch keine wirkliche partei, wenn die an die macht kämen wäre chaos, und dessen sind die sich sicherlich bewusst. das ist eig. mehr eine spaßpartei, erschreckend ist nur, dass die wirklich 3% kriegen


----------



## Gast3737 (2. April 2009)

Der normale Bürger wird eine Partei die sich "Piratenpartei" nennt immer als Witz ab tun. Weil der Name für etwas steht was zu keiner seriösen Partei passt! Es werden maximal Leute mit gewissen Humor diese Partei wählen, Leute die diese Partei genau kennen oder Leute die diese Partei mit gewissem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn betrachten "was anderes tuen was die Eltern machen ist nähmlich Cool"!


----------



## heizungsrohr (2. April 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Der normale Bürger wird eine Partei die sich "Piratenpartei" nennt immer als Witz ab tun. Weil der Name für etwas steht was zu keiner seriösen Partei passt! Es werden maximal Leute mit gewissen Humor diese Partei wählen, Leute die diese Partei genau kennen oder Leute die diese Partei mit gewissem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn betrachten "was anderes tuen was die Eltern machen ist nähmlich Cool"!


das haben wir mal in unserer klasse gemacht, mal aus spaß ne wahl in politik und wirtschaft gemacht, und es waren von 30 leuten 25 für die piraten. und man hat sofort gemerkt, dass die das nur aus spaß gewählt haben, ohne vlt. sich auf die ziele der partei zu beziehen


----------



## Gast3737 (3. April 2009)

ich bin mal so frei und pushe mal, hoffe ihr wählt dann alle fleißig!


----------



## Nuklon (3. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> das haben wir mal in unserer klasse gemacht, mal aus spaß ne wahl in politik und wirtschaft gemacht, und es waren von 30 leuten 25 für die piraten. und man hat sofort gemerkt, dass die das nur aus spaß gewählt haben, ohne vlt. sich auf die ziele der partei zu beziehen


Das ist noch eine kleiner Zielkonflikt, dahinzuarbeiten, dass die Piratenpartei auch ernst genommen wird. Doch solange ihr sie als Spaßpartei sehen wollt, kann man sie sich eh nur durch politische Arbeit und kleinere Wahlerfolge auszeichnen.
Anderseits will man mit den namen auch etwas ausdrücken. Dass die die Piratenpartei eh schon skeptisch und lächerlich sehen, da dort sofort auf falsche Gedanken kommen ist mir durchaus bewusst.
Wir wollen eher das rebellische, die Unabhängigkeit betonen. das wir genau das tun was wir wollen. Die Freiheit für den Bürger weitesgehend stärken ohne dabei nur das Wirtschaftliche zu sehen oder in den Sozialismus/Kommunismus abzurutschen.

@APPG eigentlich ist es unlogisch, dass sie überhaupt wählbar war, da die Anmeldung zur Wahl und die Sammlung der unterschriften reine Arbeit sind.

Aber das ist wie, wenn die Piratenpartei Unterstützungsunterschriften sammeln geht: "Wir sind für Datenschutz, geben Sie bitte Ihre Daten für unsere Uunterstützung hier auf dem Bogen an"

Und psuhen hilft nix, wenn sich eh nur die Stammgäste ins Offtopic trauen.


----------



## MomentInTime (3. April 2009)

*[x] Piratenpartei*

Und genau die erhalten auch am 07.06.2009 zur EU-Wahl mein Kreuz  ...

Gründe:


Gegen die Vergläserung des Bürgers
Gegen Spielespieler (die einzige (!) Partei, die sich durch ihr Parteiprogramm klar gegen ein Verbot von Gewaltspielen ausspricht)
Mir als von Studiengebühren geknechteter Student, der eben dafür arbeiten muss anstatt zu leben, sagt ihr Bildungsansatz, Open Access, sehr zu
Ihren Punkt (staatliche) Transparenz, der auch eine Entbürokratisierung miteinschließt, könnten wir hier echt gut gebrauchen.


----------



## heizungsrohr (4. April 2009)

> Und psuhen hilft nix, wenn sich eh nur die Stammgäste ins Offtopic trauen.


naja, vlt. will hier auch keiner was schreiben, weil man dafür ja kein post in der wertung bekommt (soweit ich weiß). ich werd den thread mal in meine signatur machen, vlt. fühlen sich ja einige wenige angesprochen


----------



## Nuklon (4. April 2009)

Ich bin auch kein Spamwunder, hilft kaum was in mein Sig. aber machen kann man es. Aber wer im Offtopic Posts haschen will, naja, der hat den Sinn eines Forums aber auch noch nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. April 2009)

Auswertung:


Wahlergebnisse nach einzelnen Monaten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wahlergebnisse nach Partei. Den höchsten Schnitt erreicht die SPD vor der CDU, FDP und den Grünen..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Teilnehmer Zahl ist leicht Steigend..aber zum Vormonat extrem abgefallen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (5. April 2009)

Die CDU hat aber viel, hier sind Verräter unter uns


----------



## heizungsrohr (5. April 2009)

in den statistiken fehlt konsequent februar


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> in den statistiken fehlt konsequent februar



Weil es da keine Umfrage gab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Auswertung:




büdde büdde, mach nochmal n stacked-area-100% Plot draus, so seh ich da grad gar nichts.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. April 2009)

wünsche hat der Herr auch noch..mich hat das gestern 1,5 h meiner Freizeit gekostet..so musst die Statistik erstmal reichen. ich bin schon so gut die Piraten rein genommen zu haben, weil diese nächsten Monat zur wahl stehen werden...was ich nur mit Widerwillen gemacht habe, es ist für mich keine richtige Partei..


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. April 2009)

Das sind zwei Klicks, wenn du die .xls noch hast


----------



## Tom3004 (9. April 2009)

Ich hab von Politik nicht so die Ahnung, aber es kam erst letztens in den Nachrichten, dass unegäh 5% aller Jugendlichen eine Rechtsextremen Partei angehören. 
Und weniger als 1% gehören einer normalen Partei an; sprich CDU, SPD
Also ich finde das voll heftig...


----------



## seiLaut (9. April 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das vol heftig...


Und 5 Promille schreiben in Foren voll korrekt richtig.

@halb-Topic: Die Piratenpartei wird oftmals mit der Umweltschutzbewegung verglichen. Nur halt auf einem anderen Feld, vornehmlich Internet. Was daraus letztendlich wird, kann doch keiner sagen. Das sie nicht regierungsfähig sind, sieht man schon daran, dass sie nicht in alle 16 Ländern organisiert sind. 

Bekehren braucht man auch keinen, jeder darf hier immer noch wählen, was er will.


----------



## Tom3004 (9. April 2009)

Off-Topic 
@ seiLaut
Ganz geiler Kommentar... 
Respekt...!


----------



## Nuklon (9. April 2009)

seiLaut schrieb:


> Und 5 Promille schreiben in Foren voll korrekt richtig.
> 
> @halb-Topic: Die Piratenpartei wird oftmals mit der Umweltschutzbewegung verglichen. Nur halt auf einem anderen Feld, vornehmlich Internet. Was daraus letztendlich wird, kann doch keiner sagen. Das sie nicht regierungsfähig sind, sieht man schon daran, dass sie nicht in alle 16 Ländern organisiert sind.
> 
> Bekehren braucht man auch keinen, jeder darf hier immer noch wählen, was er will.


Na toll, sollen die Mitglieder jetzt gewaltsame Zwangsmissionen in unheilige Länder durchführen?
Es ist relativ einfach jemanden von seiner Meinung zu überzeugen. Wie gesagt relativ, wenn man bedenkt ihn dann noch zur aktiven Mitarbeit bewegen zu können. Hut ab vor diesen Leuten, die Verantwortung übernehmen und teilweise persönliches Vermögen investieren.  

Die 5%Promille Grenze ist aber besonders in Foren eine ganz Miese.
(Ich weiß dass der Beitrag unfair ist)


----------



## Lassreden (10. April 2009)

wieso sollte ich mich angesprochen fühlen? ich gehöre zu denn 5% Promille xD

Also ich gebe meine stimme der Grünen weil die noch nie ein Prime hatten.......

...........könnt ihr das glauben selbst FDP hatte jemanden als Präsidenten.........


----------



## DerSitzRiese (10. April 2009)

Was zum Henker sollen 5% Promille sein? Entweder oder!


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. April 2009)

[x]Die Grünen
Ich bin immer noch nen Natur Freund und da gefallen mir di egrünen natürlich am besten,sonst finde ich die FDp nicht schlecht,die überzeugen mich einfach iwo,ganz schelcht finde ich die CDU


----------



## Nuklon (10. April 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich mich angesprochen fühlen? ich gehöre zu denn 5% Promille xD
> 
> Also ich gebe meine stimme der Grünen weil die noch nie ein Prime hatten.......
> 
> ...........könnt ihr das glauben selbst FDP hatte jemanden als Präsidenten.........


Diverse rechtsgerichte "Parteien" hatten aber auch noch nie einen, heißt, dass du sie nach den Grünen unterstützt?


----------



## JePe (11. April 2009)

Wieso fehlt in der Liste die NPD? Sie wird beobachtet, ist jedoch nicht verboten, bezieht extreme Positionen, pflegt Kontakte zu Gewalttaetern - genau wie Die Linke. Wenn die Umfrage repraesentativ sein soll, sollten entweder Die Linke und NPD zur Auswahl stehen - oder aber keine von beiden.

Und Nein, das ist keine Sympathiebekundung. Mir macht nur Sorgen, das linksextrem grundsaetzlich als weniger schlimm und weniger gefaehrlich verklaert wird als rechtsextrem - was zu einem aufwertenden Effekt in der Wahrnehmung gerade junger Menschen fuehrt.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Wieso fehlt in der Liste die NPD? Sie wird beobachtet, ist jedoch nicht verboten, bezieht extreme Positionen, pflegt Kontakte zu Gewalttaetern - genau wie Die Linke. Wenn die Umfrage repraesentativ sein soll, sollten entweder Die Linke und NPD zur Auswahl stehen - oder aber keine von beiden.
> 
> Und Nein, das ist keine Sympathiebekundung. Mir macht nur Sorgen, das linksextrem grundsaetzlich als weniger schlimm und weniger gefaehrlich verklaert wird als rechtsextrem - was zu einem aufwertenden Effekt in der Wahrnehmung gerade junger Menschen fuehrt.



5% Hürde auf Bundesebene...

Die Diskussion hatten wir schon zur Genüge.


----------



## JePe (11. April 2009)

Mag sein - aber nicht mit mir. Und etwas dazu finden konnte ich ad hoc auch nicht.

Von den "sonstigen" Parteien, die 2005 an der 5 Prozent-Huerde gescheitert sind, haben uebrigens nur NPD und Republikaner die 0,5 Prozent-Huerde uebersprungen - die fuer die Parteienfinanzierung massgeblich ist. Das belegt zwar, dass der Zuspruch zu rechten Extremen niedriger ist als der zu linken (hatte ich ja schon geschrieben), trifft aber keine qualitative oder gar ethische Aussage. Weshalb meine Meinung auch dieselbe geblieben ist.


----------



## Nuklon (11. April 2009)

Das heißt, das wir zu den Grünen noch ein atomkraftliebenden Kannibalenverein aufnehmen sollten?
Aber mal im Ernst, wenn man hier jede halbwegs relvante <5% Partei aus jedem Bundesland aufnehmen würde, wäre die Liste bald sehr unübersichtlich.
Sonst würde ich ja auch sagen, dass ich gern noch ein Feld für die Piraten haben will. (Weitere Meldungen bitte unten)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Mag sein - aber nicht mit mir. Und etwas dazu finden konnte ich ad hoc auch nicht.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...he-community-bundestagswahl-2.html#post455553

Da ging es glaube ich los....


----------



## heizungsrohr (11. April 2009)

einzig ein feld für die piratenpartei scheint teilweise gerechtfertigt zu sein, da die im forum einen starken zulauf zu haben scheint


----------



## JePe (11. April 2009)

@DerSitzRiese: O.K., wenn der Threadstarter nicht will, will er eben nicht.

Es macht aber meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, ein Feld von Mitte bis Linksaussen anzubieten, weil man Rechts nicht mag - das Ergebnis wird zwangslaeufig ein mittiges bis linkslastiges sein. Ob es repraesentativ ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Deine Argumentation im verlinkten Thread ist uebrigens prototypisch fuer den Umgang mit Links- und Rechtsextremen - bei den Einen (hier: DKP) zitiert man Satzfragmente des gemaessigten Parteiprogramms, blendet aber die Einlassungen der Mitglieder (z. B. der unsaeglichen Frau Wegener) aus; bei den Anderen (hier: NPD) postuliert man die eigene Meinung, ohne das Programm eines Blickes gewuerdigt zu haben. Das ist deswegen gefaehrlich, weil man so die vielen Uebereinstimmungen -sowohl bei den programmatischen Ansaetzen als auch den Aeusserungen der Fuehrungsmitglieder- nicht bemerkt: gegen EU, gegen NATO, gegen Globalisierung, gegen Ausbeutung, gegen Amerika, gegen Israel - dagegen, dagegen, dagegen. Ohne die typischen Insignien (Springerstiefel vs. schwarze Vermummung) waeren sie nur schwer auseinanderzuhalten.


----------



## Nuklon (11. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> einzig ein feld für die piratenpartei scheint teilweise gerechtfertigt zu sein, da die im forum einen starken zulauf zu haben scheint


Oder auch nur häufiger posten


----------



## Bigyeti (11. April 2009)

heizungsrohr schrieb:


> einzig ein feld für die piratenpartei scheint teilweise gerechtfertigt zu sein, da die im forum einen starken zulauf zu haben scheint



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass das hier ein PC Forum ist und grade Meldungen von Datenschutz usw. auf uns einprasseln und PC'ler haben da vielleicht mehr Sorgen, weil sie sich mit der Materie mehr befassen als der Schütze, Schwimemr oder Radfahrer.


[x] Grün, die mag ich iwie, sind so nen bissle strange 

Den Rest kann man in die Tonne kloppen


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. April 2009)

Bigyeti schrieb:


> [x] Grün, die mag ich iwie, sind so nen bissle strange


ja vor 10-20 jahren sind die noch im rollkragenpullover und turnschuhen in den bundestag gegangen. die hatten damals noch humor


----------



## Bigyeti (12. April 2009)

Joa, sind iwie nen bisse "uhrig"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> @DerSitzRiese: O.K., wenn der Threadstarter nicht will, will er eben nicht.
> 
> Es macht aber meiner Meinung nach wenig Sinn, ein Feld von Mitte bis Linksaussen anzubieten, weil man Rechts nicht mag - das Ergebnis wird zwangslaeufig ein mittiges bis linkslastiges sein. Ob es repraesentativ ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.



Wir bieten kein Feld von Mitte bis Linksaussen an, wir bieten ein Feld interessanter Parteien + sonstige an, ohne dass wir uns eine Meinung bilden, wo die auf einer subjektiven links/rechts Skala stehen. (dafür haben wir einen extra Thread, in dem du mitlerweile genug Kommentare zu deiner Meinung erhalten haben solltest, als das wir das hier schon wieder aufrollen müssen)
"interessante Parteien" waren dabei für den Anfang erstmal die im Bundestag vertretenen Parteien, da an denen scheinbar ein paar Bürger interessiert sind. Wer andere wählt, kann vorerst "sonstige" ankreuzen und das ganze im angehängten Thread näher spezifizieren. Finden sich genug Leute, die die Partei wichtig finden ("sonstige" sollte nicht gerade der größte Balken werden), dann hat die Partei auch Chancen, namentlich aufgenommen zu werden. 
Ggf. Könnte man sich sogar überlegen, andere Parteien wieder in "sonstige" einzugliedern, wenn z.B. die Union über längere Zeit nicht über die aktuellen 2 Stimmchen käme. (die hatte in der Vergangenheit aber schon mehr, so dass das wohl eher ne kurzfristige Fluktuation ist)
Entscheidung überlass ich dem Threadersteller - aber z.B. für die Piratenpartei haben sich mitlerweile ne ganze Menge ausgesprochen. Die Liste "Leute, die die NPD wichtig finden" lautet aktuelle aber noch "1.: JePe. 2.: leer" - womit sie wohl unter "sonstige" sehr gut aufgehoben ist.


----------



## JePe (12. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (dafür haben wir einen extra Thread, in dem du mitlerweile genug Kommentare zu deiner Meinung erhalten haben solltest, als das wir das hier schon wieder aufrollen müssen)



Welcher Thread soll das sein? Dieser?

Im Uebrigen hast Du natuerlich vollkommen Recht. Wenn Du nicht moechtest, musst Du mich weder lesen noch mir antworten. Diskussionen koennen sehr anstrengend sein. Vor allem, wenn das Gegenueber anderer Meinung ist als man selbst ...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Liste "Leute, die die NPD wichtig finden" lautet aktuelle aber noch "1.: JePe. 2.: leer" - womit sie wohl unter "sonstige" sehr gut aufgehoben ist.



Ich entsinne mich nicht, die NPD als "wichtig" klassifiziert zu haben. Sie stellt lediglich im Parteienspektrum den Gegenpol zur (auch nicht wirklich wichtigen) Linken dar (oder auch nicht).

Ausserdem stellen in diesem Thread die "sonstigen Parteien" mit 14 Stimmen / 25.93 Prozent die staerkste Fraktion. Ich finde schon, dass dies rechtfertigt, die Zusammensetzung dieses Feldes zu hinterfragen und es vielleicht zu erweitern ... ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Welcher Thread soll das sein? Dieser?



Der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte!

ach ne. die kandidaten wollen ja immer keine punkte von mir  



> Wenn Du nicht moechtest, musst Du mich weder lesen noch mir antworten.



Antworten nicht, aber lesen (und ggf. einschreiten, wenn gegen Regeln wie z.B. Offtopic verstoßen wird), muss ich als Mod (manchmal: leider) schon.



> Ausserdem stellen in diesem Thread die "sonstigen Parteien" mit 14 Stimmen / 25.93 Prozent die staerkste Fraktion. Ich finde schon, dass dies rechtfertigt, die Zusammensetzung dieses Feldes zu hinterfragen und es vielleicht zu erweitern ... ?



Ich schlag vor, du fängst deiner Maßnahmen dazu mit einem erneuten durchlesen diesen Threads an, analysierst dann sorgfältig die bislang getätigten Aussagen hinsichtlich weiterer Parteivorschläge und kommst dann hoffentlich zu dem gleichen Ergebniss, dass bereits festgehaten wurde:
4 Leute würden gerne die Piraten wählen, einer will die NPD wohl nicht wählen, aber trotzdem verteidigen und den anderen 9/10 "sonstiges" ist ihr politischer Einfluss oder alternativ diese Abstimmung offensichtlich sowas von Banane, dass sie sich nichtmal die Mühe eines Postings mit dem Namen der "sonstigen" Partei machen - und da tuts einem dann sorry tun, aber auf gut Glück mal 1-2 Dutzend Parteien durchtesten, in der Hoffnung, die "sonstige" zu finden, halte ich für den falschen Ansatz. Sonst nehmen das irgendwelche MLPDler noch als Einladung, wenn ihre Partei hier genannt wird


----------



## JePe (12. April 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)einer will die NPD wohl nicht wählen, aber trotzdem verteidigen(...)



Ich entsinne mich ebenfalls nicht, sie "verteidigt" zu haben. Moeglicherweise ist hier ja eine sorgfaeltigere Analyse© angezeigt, anstatt missliebige Forenuser in Schubladen zu stecken und mit der Moderatorenzaunslatte zu winken?


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (12. April 2009)

ATIFan22 schrieb:


> [x]Die Grünen
> Ich bin immer noch nen Natur Freund und da gefallen mir di egrünen natürlich am besten,sonst finde ich die FDp nicht schlecht,die überzeugen mich einfach iwo,ganz schelcht finde ich die CDU


Das sehe ich auch so. Die Piratenpartei ist aber noch besser. Die Ziele sind sehr ähnlich.


----------



## heizungsrohr (12. April 2009)

ich glaube die grünen mit den piraten und noch einer anderen partei wären optimal (sofern es etwas optimales in der politik überhaupt geben kann)


----------



## seiLaut (13. April 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Hut ab vor diesen Leuten, die Verantwortung übernehmen und teilweise persönliches Vermögen investieren.


Dem schließe ich mich an. 
Beim Rest klinkt sich gerade mein Verstand aus, dabei wollte ich eigentlich nur schlichten.  (= ich kapiers nicht)


----------



## dasPARABELLUM (18. April 2009)

Also ich bin für *die APPD!*

Ausschnitt aus ihrem Programm:

*Anarchistische Pogo-Partei Deutschlands*

Die APPD ist laut Selbstbeschreibung „der Anwalt des Pöbels und der Sozialschmarotzer“. Als politische Ziele nennt die APPD das Recht auf Arbeitslosigkeit bei vollem Lohnausgleich, die Neugliederung Deutschlands (Balkanisierung), die „Radikalisierung des Bildungsstandards“ bei gleichzeitiger Abschaffung der Schulpflicht, die Legalisierung aller Drogen und die Lockerung des Versammlungs- und Demonstrationsrechts.

Die APPD will laut ihrem Programm Deutschland bei Machtantritt balkanisieren, das heißt in Zonen aufteilen. Begründet wird dies damit, dass sich die Menschen grundsätzlich in drei verschiedene _Pogo-Rassen_ unterteilen ließen, denen artgerechte Lebensräume geschaffen werden soll (für Leistungswillige sollen _*S*ichere *B*eschäftigungs-*Z*onen_, für Leistungsunwillige _*A*soziale *P*arasiten-*Z*onen_ und für Kriminelle _*G*ewalt-*E*rlebnis-*P*arks_ geschaffen werden). Bei der Aufteilung und Neugliederung des Bundesgebiets werden auch historische Fakten berücksichtigt, z. B. die frühere Existenz vieler unabhängiger Fürstentümer und Staaten in Deutschland. Diese können in Verbindung der Balkanisierung ihre Autonomie wieder erlangen. Die APPD sieht keinen Grund, warum Deutschland als Nationalstaat so noch weiter existieren sollte, vielmehr stehen die örtlichen (dezentralen) Interessen der Bevölkerung, welche meistens auch eine engere Beziehung zu ihrem jeweiligen Fürstentum, ihrer Grafschaft oder Stadt hat, im Vordergrund.

 ...Anarchie!!!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2009)

Treten die denn diesmal an, oder haben sie mal wieder "keinen Bock"?
Nicht wählbare Parteien zählen nicht


----------



## Gast3737 (18. April 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> [..]
> Ausserdem stellen in diesem Thread die "sonstigen Parteien" mit 14 Stimmen / 25.93 Prozent die staerkste Fraktion. Ich finde schon, dass dies rechtfertigt, die Zusammensetzung dieses Feldes zu hinterfragen und es vielleicht zu erweitern ... ?


es soll eine Fraktion sein?..es ist für mich immer noch ein bunt gemischter haufen aus Stimmen die nicht so recht ernst gemeint sind, mehr Protest als ernsthafte Politik steckt dahinter(das ist meine Meinung)
..wie dem auch sei, nächsten Monat wird es die Wahl mit der "Piratenpartei" geben. Die "NPD" wird es in Wahlen die ich erstelle niemals rein schaffen..


----------



## Nuklon (18. April 2009)

dasPARABELLUM schrieb:


> Also ich bin für *die APPD!*
> 
> Ausschnitt aus ihrem Programm:
> 
> ...


Kurze Frage: Was soll die Leute der arbeitswilligen Fraktion überhaupt daran hindern nur für sich zu arbeiten, d.h. warum die zwei anderen Zonen versorgen, wenn jeder dort nur Blödsinn macht äh seinen Konzepten nachhängt. 
Sie kosten dem Arbeitsteil ja nur unützen Mehraufwand und laut Anarchie sind sie zu nichts verpflichet. 
@RuneDS. Ich finde das mit der NPD auch nicht toll, zumal deren Anhänger auch noch nicht begründet ahben warum sie hier gelistet werden sollen. Ich fände einen Button für die PP toll, hab ihn aber immer nur indirekt gefordert.
Das in einem Hardwareforum für vorwiegend jüngere Mitglieder nie ein räpsentatives Ergebnis heruas kommt ist klar, zeigt aber sehr schön, wie wir hier denken.


----------



## MomentInTime (20. April 2009)

*Gestern im Spiegel online-Forum gefunden:*

Es gärt wenn:

1. die SPD sich erst als Menschenrechtspartei gibt und sich dann Gerd Schröder bei Gasprom anstellen lässt und dann verkündet: "Wladimir Putin ist ein lupenreiner Demokrat"

2. der SPD Mann und VW Personaler Peter Hartz unten den Gürtel enger schnallt, Hartz IV beschliesst und dann herauskommt sich die VW Oberen Lustreisen & Prostituierte genehmigt haben

3. der Einstieg in die private Altersvorsorge beschlossen wird und dann Lebensversicherungen, private Rentenversicherungen, usw. mit Strafsteuern belegt werden. Man muss Riestern, wobei in erster Linie Versicherungskonzerne horrende Gebühren abkassieren!

4. der SPD Gesundheitslobbyist Karl Lauterbach in Talkshows sich als Anwalt der kleinen Leute gibt, tatsächlich vom Röhm Klinik Konzern bezahlt wird - als Aufsichtsratsmiglied

5. die Jugend feststellt das die SPD jüngeren SPD-Parteimitgliedern keine Chance gibt und statt dessen Altkandidaten wir Müntefering oder Schwan immer wieder aufgestellt werden.

6. die Jugend feststellt das in Saus-und-Braus auf Kosten der nachfolgenden Generation gelegt wird. Es gärt wenn Fairness-Regeln in der Rentenversicherung wieder abgeschafft werden, wenn Staatsschulden angesammelt werden und die nachfolgende Generation die Last der Überalterung der Bevölkerung alleine tragen muss.

7. Abgeordnete ihre Diäten in einem weit größerem Umfang erhöhen als die Löhne der übrigen Bevölkerung gestiegen sind.

8. Universitäten Gebäude schliessen müssen, da sie einsturzgefährdet sind (!). Wirklich passiert! Seit jahrzehnten wird die Bildung kaputt gespart.

Gut das die SPD fest gestellt hat das es gährt. Die SPD muss nur aufpassen das sie nicht selbst in Verantwortung gezogen wird. Immerhin ist die SPD seit 12 Jahren dran! Wenn die SPD einen Zustand beklagt - dann muss man schon mal fragen warum sie dagegen nichts unternommen hat!

Der Wähler wird sich fragen:
Wird es besser wenn die SPD weitere 4 Jahre dran ist - so lange wie der Kohl? - 16 Jahre SPD?


----------



## theLamer (20. April 2009)

FDP

efdepe


----------



## seiLaut (21. April 2009)

*AW: Gestern im Spiegel online-Forum gefunden:*



IronheadHaynes schrieb:


> Der Wähler wird sich fragen:
> Wird es besser wenn die SPD weitere 4 Jahre dran ist - so lange wie der Kohl? - 16 Jahre SPD?


Du unterstellst ernsthaft dem normalen Wähler, dass er sich fragt (=denkt)?
Irgendwie höre ich nur "Alles S******, irgendwas muss ich aber wählen" oder "ich wähle das, was ich schon immer gewählt habe", aber am Ende heißts => ändert sich ja eh nichts.
www.jetzt-abwählen.de (diese Seite ist nicht von mir, gibts aber ein paar Denkanstöße, wobei das hier wohl am wenigsten nötig ist)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (24. April 2009)

Rot-Grün FTW


----------



## DOTL (26. April 2009)

> 4. der SPD Gesundheitslobbyist Karl Lauterbach in Talkshows sich als Anwalt der kleinen Leute gibt, tatsächlich vom Röhm Klinik Konzern bezahlt wird - als Aufsichtsratsmiglied


Nun ja, es gibt sehr viele Abgeordnete bzw. Parteifunktionäre, welche sich als Sprecher eines bestimmten Wählerklientels sehen, aber auf der anderen Seite hinsichtlich ihrer Nebentätigkeiten diesen Absichten komplett widersprechen. Ob das nun ein Herr Lafontaine ist, welcher bei der KfW als Aufsichtsrat tätig war oder ein Herr Kauder, welcher für Heckler & Koch tätig ist oder jemand anders, der für einen anderen Interessensverband oder Industriebetrieb tätig ist, so wirst du wahrscheinlich in jeder Partei jemanden finden können, der auf die eine oder andere Weise für eine andere Interessensgruppe tätig ist, die sich eigentlich mit der Tätigkeit als Abgeordneter widersprechen könnte. 
Zwar macht diese Tatsache die Angelegenheiten nicht besser, aber es zeigt, dass man jenen Aspekt nicht nur auf eine Partei und eine Person beschränken kann.



> 8. Universitäten Gebäude schliessen müssen, da sie einsturzgefährdet sind (!). Wirklich passiert! Seit jahrzehnten wird die Bildung kaputt gespart.


Wissenschaft und Kultur ist aber größtenteils Ländersache. Zwar werden bestimmte Belange aus den Bereichen Wissenschaft und Kultur im Bund geregelt, aber für die Einzelheiten sind die Länder zuständig. Das gilt insbesondere auch für die Unis.



> Der Wähler wird sich fragen:
> Wird es besser wenn die SPD weitere 4 Jahre dran ist - so lange wie der Kohl? - 16 Jahre SPD?


 
Na ja, es stellt aber einen wesentlichen Unterschied dar, ob man als Juniorpartner in einer Großen Koaltiton in der Regierung vertreten ist, oder ob man die Regierung gemeinsam mit einem anderen, kleineren Juniorpartner selbst stemmt und dementsprechend die Federführung in der Hand hat. Die Beschlusskraft in einer Großen Koaltion ist völlig anders als in einem Zweierbündnis, das aus einer starken und aus einer kleineren Kraft besteht. In der Theorie sollte eine Große Koaltion zwar extrem beschlussstark sein, jedoch zeigt die Vergangenheit das dem nicht ganz so ist.
Zudem, wenn du diese Große Koaltion mitzählst, müsstest du auch die erste werten lassen. Demzufolge hätten sich dann stets die beiden großen Volksparteien SPD und CDU/CSU nach längeren Amtsperioden abgewechselt, so dass jede Partei mindestens 10 Jahre am Stück am Regieren war.



> 5. die Jugend feststellt das die SPD jüngeren SPD-Parteimitgliedern keine Chance gibt und statt dessen Altkandidaten wir Müntefering oder Schwan immer wieder aufgestellt werden.


 
Ist das nicht in allen Parteien gegenwärtig der Fall?
Zwar gibt es einzelne Veränderungen, aber die Führungsmannschaften haben sich nicht geändert bzw. werden noch immer von altgedienten Parteimitgliedern inne gehalten. 
Zwar gab es beispielsweise in der CSU einen Wandel zur Verjüngung, aber neu erfunden hat sich die Partei dadurch sicherlich nicht. Bestimmte Führungspotisition und Ministerämter wurden verjüngt aber die Kernämter sind im Wesentlichen (gemessen am Durchschnittsalter) gleich geblieben, auch wenn sich die Namen geändert haben.
Auch bei den Grünen mitsamt dem Rotationsprinzip kann man ähnliches feststellen. 
Bei der FDP hat sich nichts nennenswertes getan. Selbiges kann man auch zur CDU sagen.
Die Linke hat keinen erkennbaren Wandel durchlebt, so dass weiterhin die Parteiführung von bestimmten, älteren Personen inne gehalten wird. Zwar gibt es einen Wandel, dass eine bekennende Stalinistin nun von Brüssel nach Berlin wechseln will, aber ob das einen deutlichen Wandel im Sinne einer Verbesserung darstellt, sei dahingestellt.

Das Wort "Change" hat die halbe Welt und inbesondere Nordamerika beflügelt, doch sind die USA nicht Deutschland. Was dort funktionierte und von Statten gegangen ist, kann (und muss) nicht überall funktionieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2009)

DOTL schrieb:


> Ist das nicht in allen Parteien gegenwärtig der Fall?



Ist es in gewissem Maße nicht sogar Sinn einer Partei?
Die sollen nunmal (m)eine Meinung vertreten und sich nicht jedes Jahr neu erfinden.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Mai 2009)

büdde zu machen!


----------

